# Food Safety News - 12/09/2021 Arizona and California leafy greens organizations say they already ‘meet and exceed’ FDA’s proposed water rule



## daveomak.fs (Dec 9, 2021)

*Arizona and California leafy greens organizations say they already ‘meet and exceed’ FDA’s proposed water rule*
By News Desk on Dec 09, 2021 12:06 am
The Leafy Greens Marketing Agreements in Arizona and California, which exist to promote food safety for lettuce and leafy greens, report that they have conducted an initial review of FDA’s new rule for agricultural water and they’ve found LGMA’s current requirements “meet and exceed” what is in the proposed new rule. LGMA growers in California... Continue Reading


*Patient count up sharply in Salmonella Javiana outbreak of unknown origin*
By Coral Beach on Dec 09, 2021 12:04 am
The patient count in an outbreak of Salmonella infections has more than doubled since first being announced, according to the Food and Drug Administration. The cause of the outbreak remains unknown. The FDA first announced the Salmonella Javiana outbreak on Nov. 24 and reported it had sickened 19 people. A week later the toll stood... Continue Reading


*Norovirus causes greatest burden in UK pathogen ranking*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 09, 2021 12:03 am
Norovirus poses the highest burden on society out of 13 pathogens analyzed in the United Kingdom. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) ranked the foodborne pathogens in order of their detrimental effect on UK society. They were Campylobacter, Clostridium perfringens, E. coli O157, Listeria monocytogenes, Salmonella, Shigella, Cryptosporidium, Giardia, adenovirus, astrovirus, norovirus, rotavirus and sapovirus. Average... Continue Reading


*Dutch figures show hundreds of violations in slaughterhouses*
By News Desk on Dec 09, 2021 12:02 am
Hundreds of warnings and fines are imposed every year for violations in large slaughterhouses, according to statistics published by the Dutch food agency. The Netherlands Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA) figures on inspections show issues range from food safety to animal welfare and health. In 2019, the NVWA issued 535 written warnings and... Continue Reading


----------

